# First National Building Society



## annfield (23 Jan 2013)

Dug out an old account book and I have money in a First National Building Society, 

How would I go about retrieving money from this account

Is Ulster Bank now running these accounts?


----------



## wbbs (23 Jan 2013)

Yes, Ulster Bank.


----------



## tyson46 (26 Nov 2019)

I recently found an old First National Building Society pass book and on the 19th September 1989 it shows a balance of xxxxx pounds, is this account still active. It was an investment account number- xxxxxxx in my name , xxxxx, and my old address prior to my departure to Australia was xxxxxx


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2019)

Do not post personally identifiable information on a public forum. I have removed this data.

You need to contact Ulster Bank.


----------



## twofor1 (26 Nov 2019)

tyson46 said:


> I recently found an old First National Building Society pass book.......................



Just because an old account book shows there is money there does not necessarily mean there is money there. Equally there could be more than the book says. You should check.

I recently found 2 old account books belonging to a deceased relative both showed amounts worth claiming, went to the bank to be told both only had a few cents in them.

I also found an original Savings Bond Certificate from An Post for a 5 figure sum. Went to head office who told me the date it was cashed explaining people often put these certs away somewhere safe and then can’t find them. They then go into An Post with their name, address ID etc and An Post pay out.

Roll on 20 odd years and I find original bond in a biscuit tin on top of a wardrobe.


----------



## SlurrySlump (26 Nov 2019)

Banks are supposed to write to customers with dormant accounts. Many people have not moved address but never receive these letters. It also appears that bank's can effectively keep the balances in petty accounts for themselves.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Nov 2019)

First Active - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*First Active* was an Irish bank, and former building society which was merged into Ulster Bank in late 2009, ceasing trading in February 2010. It traditionally offered a range of mortgages (including subprime mortgages), savings, investment, pension and life assurance products, but from 2007 onwards, also offered credit cards, ATM accounts and current accounts as well as online banking and Laser/Maestro debit cards.

*History[edit source]*
First Active was founded in 1861 as the Workingman's Benefit Building Society. It was incorporated in Ireland in 1875 under the Building Societies Act, 1874. In 1960 the name of the Society was changed to First National Building Society. Over a period of years First National grew both organically, through expansion of its branch network, and by the acquisition of the business of five small building societies:


----------



## Peanuts20 (26 Nov 2019)

Surely this will have fallen into the dormant account process. Ulster ABnk will have a form for this which you will need to fill out, but don't hold your breath on when you get a response, First National predated First Active so the records UB will have are likely to be patchy at best


----------



## Freelance (24 Dec 2019)

Dormant accounts process and forms set out in this document:

[broken link removed]

The Bank has 56 days max to reactivate the account or return the balance to you.


----------



## Palerider (24 Dec 2019)

SlurrySlump said:


> Banks are supposed to write to customers with dormant accounts. Many people have not moved address but never receive these letters. It also appears that bank's can effectively keep the balances in petty accounts for themselves.



Ah no, they can't keep customers credit balances for themselves.


----------

